

FAQ page: Good or bad?  - andreasthoma

FAQ page: Good or bad?<p>I love FAQ pages. When I first land on an interesting/new website that offers services, the first thing I look for is the FAQ page.  It saves me time and usually answers my basic questions.  It also allows me to further grasp the basics of the website in a couple of minutes.  Ultimately, it saves time and even allows for lead generation.  FAQ pages should be used to complement your product/service.<p>Other opinions are that if you need a FAQ page, it at means that your product failed to have a friendly enough UI.  One should invest time making the site clearer, rather than working on a FAQ page. It takes the same amount of time and the time would be better spent.
======
techtrainer
Even if the product is great FAQ would be need to clarify the context through
which one need to look at for better usage.

~~~
andreasthoma
Well, if the product is perfectly clear, wouldn't the user have full
understanding of how the site works and not need an FAQ?

